# 3032e won’t start



## Viper19jn (Jul 25, 2019)

2015 John Deere 3032E

boring back story...
So one day I got on my tractor to mow and didn’t pay attention to the fuel level. So naturally I ran it out after getting fuel in it I had issues getting it to prime. Then it acted like the fuel filter was clogged so replaced it. 

Then it threw a code for high fuel pressure talked to a service tech at local dealer and changed all filters and oil like he recommended still high fuel pressure but it wasn’t all the time so I was mowing with it and it died. 

It started making a terrible noise from the injection pump started to trace the fuel Figured out the electric fuel pump went out replaced it and have not heard the bad noises since it has not ran since. 

Took it to John Deere after me trying everything I could think of and they had it for two weeks and stated they think the engine is done because the noise came back... 

Said it had an overheat code and assumed it is a blown engine due to the noise. I’m assuming the injection pump was ran dry and is making a knocking sound I could be wrong. But one thing I am certain it has never been hot. the light came on once while mowing over two years ago and it was stopped to cool and clean the air vents... 

Ok so with all that mess I’ve looked into the fuel cutoff solenoid and couldn’t figure out where it was located, but was told by my dealer that mine doesn’t have it as it is a newer model...

Any other insight would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Viper19jn. Quite a story for sure. I have no idea what your problem is, but I find it odd that you ran out of fuel and the dealer says the engine is blown!?!? 
Did you bleed the fuel system as per the manual after your fueled up your tractor? I'm hoping that a few of the other members will jump in and offer some sound advise.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

It very well could be the noise is from broken or seized injection pump parts when it ran out of fuel. Fuel actually cools and lubricates the pump, so I have been told by a Ford tractor service manager. He told me that a dirty fuel filter can cause extensive injection pump damage.
Armchair advisors may leave a lot to be desired. Including me. Sometimes they do provide remedies for problems though.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If it were mine & a "dealer/Stealer" told me THAT.. I'd pack up my tractor & leave.!!
How did they figure THAT out.?? Its got an on-board diagnostic port.. but they prob. don't know how to hook up to it..?? As u can tell I have no confidence in Dealer work.. ESPECIALLY JD..
Its possible but unlikely, u damaged the hi pressure inj. pump & that's an awful expensive part to guess..
The HP inj. pump relies on the supply pump to feed it fuel.. if the sp goes out, the HP pump has to work 100x harder to PULL the fuel from the tank.. & its possible it ate itself in the process..
Just about the only thing u can do is.. turn the key switch ON, listen to the SP working & loosen the line that goes into the HP pump.. & try to bleed any air out that may be trapped..
Once u get a full stream of fuel & NO AIR tighten it back up & try the starting sequence.
I hope that helped a little.. & get your tractor away from that dealer..
you could ASK THEM HOW they came to that conclusion.??


----------



## Viper19jn (Jul 25, 2019)

I cracked the lines on the injectors to bleed the air. So I got it back from the dealer yesterday and got it home started installing the battery I paid them to install... and cranked it over it will start now but only runs for a few seconds and sounds like a bearing dragging so I can see why they would think the motor is bad but I’m betting it’s the injection pump. I’m going to tear it down in the next few weeks to find out. 

Sure was hoping for an electrical issue lol


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Are u saying its NOT a common rail system.?? is it a mechanical inj. pump or CRail.??


----------



## Viper19jn (Jul 25, 2019)

No it’s a common rail. But still has an injection pump or fuel pump whatever you want to call it. It’s providing the high pressure fuel to the injectors. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

A lot of them rely on engine oil to start.. check your level..
The problem w/ guessing its an inj. pump problem is $$$$..


----------



## Viper19jn (Jul 25, 2019)

Well I pulled the pump and sent it off for inspection and was confirmed it was toast. And with the amount of metal shavings in it was informed to replace the injectors as well. 

So hopefully I’ll be back up and running next month... with a very costly and valuable lesson learned.


----------

